# It ate a flathead bait



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Not my target but typical of the channel
cats that eat my bluegill set out for
flathead.










I caught a little flathead about half the size of
this channel.

I will fish some different water for flathead
since the temp is dropping.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Horse of a channel! Those darn channels have been driving me CRAZY, hittin and runnin with baits just enough to kill 'em. Have caught a few of 'em, but that is NOT what we are here for  Flathead pics coming soon.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

katfish. all I have up here by me is channels. LOL unless I head down south.

I can't seem to beat chicken livers or green shrimp up here. caught a few on creek chubs and cut gill. livers is it as far as top bait. The bite has slowed for me at my local ponds.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

oh we have these nasty snappers too!


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have caught a surprising number of Channels this year using live gills. I had a 30'' channel hit a monster gill I was using in hopes to deter the channels. For the life of me I don't know how the thing even managed to fit the gill in its mouth.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Hatfield

I caught 3 more big channels last night. The largest
ate a 9-10 inch baitfish. It's belly was sure tight
when I landed it!


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

katfish said:


> Hatfield
> 
> I caught 3 more big channels last night. The largest
> ate a 9-10 inch baitfish. It's belly was sure tight
> when I landed it!


It has definitely been a good year for them. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

lennyzrx said:


> oh we have these nasty snappers too!


hahaha that is terrifying


----------

